# Kuota owners



## PKB1982

Any Kuota owners out there? Here's my 2010 Kharma. I had a trek 1.2 that I picked up to ride while the trails were soggy and got pretty into road riding so this came after about 5months.


----------



## Biker Dude

Nice looking bike. I'm thinking of picking up a 2011 Kharma myself. A few questions for you. What components did you get? Are the Kuota branded parts ok? How much does it weigh?
Is the 2010 BB30? I can't find too much info on the bikes like I can with other brands, but I really like the look.

Happy riding!


----------



## PKB1982

Thanks, The Bike is the 105 build that they offer. I havent had any issues with the kuota branded parts yet. The cranks is a SRAM Rival just badged for kuota. My BB is not a BB30. As it sits right now it is just over the 16lb mark, the wheels, stem, bars, and saddle had all been changed before i took it home from my shop.


----------



## Biker Dude

PKB1982 said:


> Thanks, The Bike is the 105 build that they offer. I havent had any issues with the kuota branded parts yet. The cranks is a SRAM Rival just badged for kuota. My BB is not a BB30. As it sits right now it is just over the 16lb mark, the wheels, stem, bars, and saddle had all been changed before i took it home from my shop.


Good to know. I'm trying to decide between the Kharma and the Felt AR5. I'm not getting it until spring so I have plenty of time to decide. I see you're in Jersey. Where did you end up getting it? (I'm in NYC)


----------



## PKB1982

I picked it up from Biketech in Medford(south Jersey) which is no lnoger in business. I'm not sure how many shops around here carry this brand which is a concern of mine if any issues arise in the future. The shop I deal with now is mainly Trek, Colnago, and Scott. 

I like the Felt's I actually want to check out an F75X.


----------



## Kuma601

Here's my '08. Only changes since this picture is another bottle cage and saddle.


----------



## retokunaga

Biker Dude said:


> Nice looking bike. I'm thinking of picking up a 2011 Kharma myself. A few questions for you. What components did you get? Are the Kuota branded parts ok? How much does it weigh?
> Is the 2010 BB30? I can't find too much info on the bikes like I can with other brands, but I really like the look.
> 
> Happy riding!


The 2011 Kharma is BB30, i just buy a 2010 Kharma frame here in Brazil , it's a bargain but not BB30. the Felt AR 2011 it's not BB30 , if you whant BB30 go for Kuota Kharma:thumbsup:


----------



## Tino Chiappelli

Hey everyone...just a reminder, if you've got any questions about Kuota, don't hesitate to drop me a line.

RE: 2011 bikes, we will ship all models of 2011 bikes to dealers (in the US) later this month. This includes the new Kalibur.












Thanks,
Tino @ Kuota
[email protected]


----------



## Kuma601

Are the RD hangers compatible across other Kuota frames? Of course, this question comes up on a weekend where the parts guy/buyer is not in the shop so I am supposed to call back on Monday. This way when I call back, I can tell him specifically. 

He's a recent dealer so the sales guy wasn't sure if the '08 or '10 were compatible with my Kharma. Since this was a phone call, there wasn't a way for either of us to compare. 

TIA


----------



## Tino Chiappelli

There are 2 versions of Kharma derail hangers. 

Frames made prior to 2008 and frames made after the 2008 model year.

Some of the other frame have used these hangers as well, but it's not across the board...

Thanks,
Tino @ Kuota


----------



## Kuma601

Thanks Tino. He'll have to order it for me, he had post '08 hangers.


----------



## ganninnia

My 2009 Kuota Kredo Ultra


----------



## jimmm

*Well here is my Kuota Kebel*

Had it for two years now. 










Rides sweet. It is the second carbon bike I have owed, the first one was an 06 kharma. I tend to ride my steel bikes but when I have to do a long ride or a lot of climbing out comes my Kebel. It is the only bike I have done 100 miles on. Built up with Record/Chorus mix and eurus wheels. The stem and saddle were lucky finds on ebay that match perfectly!


----------



## camroc

*My 2010 Kharma*

Img_0008


----------



## ultraman6970

Makes me miss my kharma 09 hehehe  Well thats life, excellent bikes.


----------



## Stephane.desormeaux

My Kuota Korsa


----------



## Kuma601

Nice Korsa, I was looking at their website earlier...
May I ask what the frame or whole bike cost was?


----------



## Stephane.desormeaux

I purchased the bike complete. Crazy deal at 1125$ (Liquidation). Sram Rival equipped. I'm loving it !


----------



## Kuma601

Good deal! 
Enjoy!


----------



## Albacore

Any news on Kuota North America?


----------



## Tino Chiappelli

Hi again everyone.

The new Kuota distributor (Damco) is in the process of getting the 2012 bikes ready to launch. Unfortunately (for me), I am not involved in the new launch of the bikes and it looks like I'll watch this unfold from the sidelines. If that changes and they do involve me as they begin their 2012 business, I'll let you all know asap.

This is all very unfortunate...I think Kuota makes a great product and they don't get near the credit that they deserve for innovating new ideas long before competitors make these same types of changes. If I'm not involved with them moving forward, it won't be because I don't want to be or that I don't believe in the product.


----------



## sherminator

*Kuota Replacement Parts*

Had accident (BMX X3) versus Kuota KweenK (Medium). Little damage to bike, but found soft spot on front fork. I'm having the toughest time looking for replacement fork. Any suggestions? I've trolled internet to no avail. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kristatos

sherminator said:


> Had accident (BMX X3) versus Kuota KweenK (Medium). Little damage to bike, but found soft spot on front fork. I'm having the toughest time looking for replacement fork. Any suggestions? I've trolled internet to no avail. Thanks in advance!


I'd think you could use just about any carbon fork unless there's something special about the setup on that bike. I had to replace a fork (different brand bike) a while back and went with the Alpha Q full carbon version and it's a good fork, plenty stiff and rides great so far.


----------



## sherminator

*Thanks*

I finally did get a replacement fork from new Kuota distributor out of Canada (Damco). The local bike shop stated that a non kuota replacement fork could change the geometry of the bike. Anyway, I'll definitely take a look at the fork you had mentioned. Thanks for the response.


----------



## choa

*Another Kuota owner*

Hi everybody,

Just wanted to show my Kuota. Still in construction phase, hope to finish it by the end of the month.


----------



## Kuma601

Looks good and the finished pic?


----------



## jimmm

Yes let's see the finished project!


----------



## choa

*Finished project*

My excuses, the project was finished over a month ago, but I forgot to upload new pics.
Very proud of my new bike:


----------



## jimmm

Nice. Enjoy! the kebel is a sweet ride


----------



## Kuma601

Very nice!
Wish Kuota NA would get some dealers to display their bikes.


----------



## Sharknose

That Kuota looks great! Matches the Cosmics nicely.


----------



## scottzj

Well I have added another race bike to my extensive collection. Its an 09 Kuota Kredo Ultra. Sorry it is not finished yet, but hope to have it out on the streets in a week or so. This will be replacing the Orbea that was broke in half from a Crit Race. Looking forward in pounding some miles on it soon.

Side note: the parts were just placed on the bike to get it to the shop, so yes I know the seat angle is wrong, the bars are off and so on....ha


----------



## jimmm

Congrats! Welcome to the kuota club. Post pics when it is completed


----------



## scottzj

Well here is the finished product. I still have a few minor things to add but this is it! Now the stance is pretty aggressive, but my coach set it up that way on purpose in hopes to help with my balance on the bike (mainly crit races). Sorry its somewhat dirty but had to take it for a spin and put 57 miles on it thurs and 123 miles on it friday!


----------



## jerrayy

hopefully going to pick this korsa-lite up for $900 tomorrow









105 + sram force cranks for some reason


----------



## jimmm

Cool!!! Not seen many of these. Enjoy it!


----------



## jerrayy

can't post images because I'm not at 10 posts yet. 

sad :idea:


----------

